# I'd like to get a Fire, but I have some questions...



## Mattes_01 (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi there,

I hope it it allright to open a new topic in here for questions.

Anyway, I am playing with the thought to get a tablet, but as far as I want to use it once in a while to read pdfs/presentations or watch a movie, I don't want to get an Acer or iPad (too expensive).

I would like to know if it is possible to put normal pdf files or even epubs (created by me) on the fire?
I guess, everything you put on has to go through Amazon.com, which I don't like.
I have read, that the device can be rooted. Does that mean I can download all market apps afterwards (I know the Fire restricts to amazon apps currently).
Is that possible to put on media to the fire, without using amazon (before and after the root)?

Is it possible to play avis or even mkv on the device? I know in the initial status it is not, but does it work with root?

And are there different versions of the tablet, which cannot be rooted?
I mean like production versions or something like that?

I saw, that the device will be on sale at Walmart next week, thats why I am especially looking for the fire.

Thanks a lot in advance.
Best regards.
Mattes


----------



## dougdirt (Jan 8, 2012)

Mattes_01 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I hope it it allright to open a new topic in here for questions.
> 
> ...


You can put epub and PDF's on your fire. I have done so. You do not have to send them through Amazon if you have a micro USB cable, which most cell phones these days seem to come with.

You can root the device and get access to the Android Marketplace. You however can get access to apps via sideloading if you know where/how to acquire the apps. I have an android phone, so I just download them to my phone, save to memory card then transfer them via USB to the Fire and load them there.

With a USB cable (that isn't provided), yes, you can put music and movies onto your Fire.

With mobo video player, you can watch a ton of video file types. I haven't tried MKV's, but haven't had any issues at all with AVI's encoded via DIVX.

There is only one version available and it can be rooted. However, the most recent update did break the root for users. Within a day or so there was a new way to root the device.

Hope that all helps.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Mattes_01 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I hope it it allright to open a new topic in here for questions.
> 
> Anyway, I am playing with the thought to get a tablet, but as far as I want to use it once in a while to read pdfs/presentations or watch a movie, I don't want to get an Acer or iPad (too expensive).


_I would like to know if it is possible to put normal pdf files or even epubs (created by me) on the fire?
I guess, everything you put on has to go through Amazon.com, which I don't like._
Yes, you can put PDF and ePub files on the Fire. No, they don't have to go through Amazon, you can sideload them directly via USB or you can use Dropbox.

_I have read, that the device can be rooted. Does that mean I can download all market apps afterwards (I know the Fire restricts to amazon apps currently).
Is that possible to put on media to the fire, without using amazon (before and after the root)?_
I believe it is possible to root the Fire (although it would probably void the warranty). The Fire isn't restricted to Amazon apps, you can enable it to download apps from "unknown sources" - including the getjar.com store, the 1mobile.com store, and others, including directly from an app developers website. It is true that it isn't currently compatible with apps that come directly from the Android Market.
Yes, it's possible to sideload media on the Fire just like PDFs or ePubs. You can sideload via USB or Dropbox. Just remember that memory is limited so you won't be loading tons of movies to it.

_Is it possible to play avis or even mkv on the device? I know in the initial status it is not, but does it work with root?_
These are the supported files: Kindle (AZW), TXT, PDF, unprotected MOBI, PRC natively, Audible (Audible Enhanced (AA, AAX)), DOC, DOCX, JPEG, GIF, PNG, BMP, non-DRM AAC, MP3, MIDI, OGG, WAV, MP4, VP8
No idea about what would be possible if you rooted it.

_And are there different versions of the tablet, which cannot be rooted?
I mean like production versions or something like that?_
As far as I know there's only one version of the Fire.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

At the risk of some repetition I'll answer directly rather than tack on to previous answers. 



Mattes_01 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I hope it it allright to open a new topic in here for questions.
> 
> ...


PDF's for sure, and ePub files are possible if you side load a 3rd party app that will read them.


> I guess, everything you put on has to go through Amazon.com, which I don't like.


Well, it doesn't HAVE to, though I find that easier. Apps can be sideloaded if you switch the setting to allow things from "unknown sources". Quite a few folks have found apps that work just fine but aren't available in Amazon's appstore. There are a bunch of threads here about various ones.

For non amazon purchased reading content that has no other DRM, I like to send it to the Fire so that it is then also archived at Amazon and available to other Kindles I might have on the account. The Kindle reader part of the Fire will read anything in .mobi or .prc without conversion and could be sideloaded as well.



> I have read, that the device can be rooted. Does that mean I can download all market apps afterwards (I know the Fire restricts to amazon apps currently).


Yes, but that will void your warranty. But, again, the Fire is NOT restricted to Amazon apps -- you just have to change a setting.



> Is that possible to put on media to the fire, without using amazon (before and after the root)?
> 
> Is it possible to play avis or even mkv on the device? I know in the initial status it is not, but does it work with root?
> 
> ...


I don't do much with movies or music so I don't know, but I'm sure someone else will. There is just one version of the Fire for sale.



> I saw, that the device will be on sale at Walmart next week, thats why I am especially looking for the fire.


Pretty sure I saw where Amazon is giving a $50 Walmart Gift Card with the purchase of the Fire next week. . . .probably worth it if you go to Walmart a lot.



> Thanks a lot in advance.
> Best regards.
> Mattes


You're welcome! Browse around. . . . lots of good stuff here to see and do.


----------



## Mattes_01 (Feb 4, 2012)

Guys, you are great.

I didn;t expect so many answers and so detailed ones.

I will try to get one of the Fires.


Thank you very much!

Best regards
Mattes


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Mattes_01 said:


> Is that possible to put on media to the fire, without using amazon (before and after the root)?


Everyone else has superbly covered the rest so....

The answer is yes to both -- with a caveat.

The media must be in one of the supported formats.
I'll speak to UNrooted here.
Music is rather easy -- simply move the files to the appropriate folder on the device using a USB cable. Sometimes they will automatically show up in the Music tab (its hit or miss and I haven't bothered to figure out why - think its the LOG.TXT file but haven't dug enough) at any rate they can be run from a file explorer app.

Video is basically the same. If it is already in a format supported by the device simply move it to the appropriate folder. It may not necessarily show up in the video tab and may need to be played from a file explorer type app.
For things like commercial DVDs you may already own there are several stand alone software packages that can be installed on a PC or MAC to convert these to formats supported by the Fire and then it works as above. Non-standard DRM probably will cause issues here. I've successfully converted and moved several commercial DVDs to the Fire -- most I ran using ES File Explorer. Not really a big deal.

Not rooted but suspect it'd be basically the same or easier.


----------



## Mattes_01 (Feb 4, 2012)

And bought 

Thank you guys


----------

